
Some highly-shared images of the Amazon fires are old or are not of the Amazon - makerofspoons
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/22/us/debunk-amazon-photos-trnd/index.html
======
ziddoap
It's always sad when a good cause is perverted by the very people advocating
that cause. Fake images, when the problem is very real and no fake images are
needed, only serve to undermine the entire cause when found out.

